# guitarmasterclass.net



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

is this site's lessons worth paying for? its like 30 bucks for 3 months.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Kristofer Dahl lol good player but one weird dude. I've seen some of his lessons and it's all the same info that is freely available online so IMO, no it's not worth it. The only real benefit you get is the forum which is just him and others giving advice and comparing progress. You want advice? Post here! 

Basically for riffs and licks he'll play them fast so you know what they sound like, play it slow, provide a tab, throw in some jokes, play it fast again, end of video. In reality, it's cool and fun to watch but as long as you've got decent knowledge of the instrument you can do the same with any tabulature site. 

For his technique and theory lessons, they're no better then the ones people post on YouTube or any other video site. If you're looking for lessons go locally. If you just want advice or help with something just post in this forum and we'll help out.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Workshop live or truefire...go there and learn something useful. Best sites I have found to learn guitar online. Lots of quality instruction and easy to understand lesson plans.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

A good personal teacher is probably a better investment. My website has many free video lessons too. Video lessons websites are useful, but nothing replaces a good guitar teacher.


----------

